# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκούπα AEG-Electrolux

## MARIOSR

Καλημέρα στην παρέα! Έχω πρόβλημα με την AEG CE4400EX Vampyr η οποία σβήνει μετά από περίπου 5 λεπτά λειτουργίας. Δείχνει πολύ ζεστή, θέλει πάνω από μία ώρα για να ξεκινήσει και νομίζω πως σταματά να δουλεύει γι' αυτό το λόγο. Αν μάλιστα ξεκινήσει στο max., τότε πάλι σβήνει αμέσως! Να την ανοίξω να δω μέσα τι γίνεται? Που κρύβει τις βίδες? Τι λέτε?

----------


## ezizu

Πιθανότατα η ηλεκτρική σκούπα σταματάει την λειτουργία της, λόγω υψηλής θερμοκρασίας, δηλαδή επεμβαίνει για προστασία κάποιο θερμικό (θερμική ασφάλεια) και κόβει την παροχή ρεύματος, για να μην πάθει ζημιά το μοτέρ.
Αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται σε κακή - ελλειπή ροή αέρα, στο εσωτερικό της ηλ. σκούπας, οπότε και δεν  ψύχεται σε ικανοποιητικά επίπεδα το μοτέρ.  

Πριν ανοίξεις την ηλεκτρική σκούπα, θα σου πρότεινα να ελέγξεις (αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη) πρώτα τα εξής απλά, που έχουν άμεση σχέση με την κυκλοφορία του αέρα στο εσωτερικό της σκούπας: 
α) μήπως η σακούλα έχει γεμίσει και θέλει αντικατάσταση,
β) μήπως τα φίλτρα του αέρα είναι βουλωμένα, οπότε χρειάζονται καθάρισμα ή αντικατάσταση,
γ) μήπως οι δίοδοι του αέρα (εκεί λογικά που είναι και τα φίλτρα) είναι βουλωμένοι από σκόνες, χνούδια,τρίχες κ.ο.κ. και χρειάζονται καθάρισμα.

----------


## MARIOSR

Σήφη καλησπέρα! Ξαναέκανα τους ελέγχους όπως μου συνέστησες. Το μόνο που ήθελε καθάρισμα ήταν το φίλτρο του αέρα. Λέω να την ανοίξω φίλε μου αλλά δε βλέπω όλες τις βίδες... Πως θα τις βρω?

----------


## pts.

Με το καθάρισμα του φίλτρου είδες κάποια διαφορά/βελτίωση?
Από θόρυβο πώς είσαι?
Δοκίμασε να την λειτουργήσεις για λίγο χωρίς το φίλτρο, γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση από υγρασίες να έχει ταπώσει.
Τέλος δοκίμασέ τη και χωρίς σωλήνα , μπορεί να υπάρχει βούλωμα ακόμα και εκεί.
Αν  χωρίς σωλήνα και φίλτρο κάνει τα ίδια τότε θέλει άνοιγμα. Οι βίδες συνήθως  είναι από κάτω , βάλε φώτο

----------


## ezizu

Απάντησε αν θέλεις στις ερωτήσεις του Παύλου (pts) και δούλεψε την, όπως σου προτείνει για δοκιμή, χωρίς το φίλτρο, να δεις μήπως αλλάξει συμπεριφορά.

Για το λύσιμο της ηλ. σκούπας, πολύ πιθανό να σε βοηθήσει το video στο παρακάτω link :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDIKv8auSMk

----------


## MARIOSR

Φίλε Παύλο, έκανα όλους τους ελέγχους όπως μου είπες και δε βρήκα κάτι εσφαλμένο. Τελικά την άνοιξα σύμφωνα με το link στο youtube, το οποίο με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ! Σήφη φίλε να είσαι καλά!  Καθάρισα το φίλτρο που ήταν τυλιγμένος ο κινητήρας, το οποίο ήταν στο μαύρο του το χάλι...Ο κινητήρας φαινόταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, δλδ. ψήκτρες, ρότορας κλπ.. Τώρα δείχνει να λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα! Ελπίζω να έφταιγε αυτό, και να έλυσα το πρόβλημα... Πάντως ο κινητήρας ήταν πιο λίγα watt από αυτά που έγραφε εξωτερικά η συσκευή. Περίμενα να βρω 2400watt  αντί για 2200watt που βρήκα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας!

----------

mikemtb73 (06-11-17)

----------

